# Camping And Trail Riding in NC



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just came from Leatherwood MT , near Lenoir NC, ABSOLUTELY ASWSOME location, you can get a cabin with hot tubs and all the luxeries and board your horse in the stalls, or you can go basic in the primitive field by the creek. Board barns have real bathrooms and a shower you can use. Was only about $20 a night to camp in your camper with horse. We just did a 50 mile endurance race. Miles and miles of trails, steep and hard, some are easier, nice picnic areas on tops of some of the ridge lines. Good trail maps at barns. good restaurant with really good basic food that doesnt cost arm and leg. BBQ, fish and chips, burgers, salads, full breakfast buffets with the normal stuff. I think dinner for two with chippers (way better than fries) was $22. Great staff, go overboard to help you out. Did I mention I really liked the place ?


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Joe

We were at Leatherwood last October.. it was beautiful.. We stayed at the small one room cabin/apartment next to the barns.. it was perfect. I loved the trails, like you said easy, hard and everything in between. The staff was great and we will definately go back.. even though it is a 7 hours drive for us!

Rhonda


----------



## NCTrailrider (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys,I have been to Leatherwood it is a great place to ride,my wife didnt like the last couple of miles on the road to get to the campgrounds,she wasnt use to pulling the trailer,the campground is really nice beside the stream and the food is good.Does anyone know anything about Whipperwill campground near Jacksonville Nc, thanks again.


----------

